# We are fostering the Devil himself



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

I believe Peg and I have made an important discovery… We have conclusive proof there is a devil and he is a little dirty little white Maltese, & we are fostering him and his name is Tyler!!

Tyler is something else! I have never seen or even imagined that I would see a dog such as him. He is loud, obnoxious, and he is full of attitude! The other dogs have learned that Tyler is to be avoided at all costs… They jump up on the bed, leave the room, or asked to be picked up if he comes near them.

That boy thinks he runs the place and he will get in any dogs face at any time and just bark continuously at them, if something sets him off (and everything sets him off). If they ignore him, he will grab their tail or grab a mouthful of hair and give a tug so they can't ignore him. He will go after them, if they annoy him at all. If one of the other dogs goes off on him in a snarling teeth bared fight, as soon as the other larger dog stops, Tyler gets up and goes right back after them. Absolutely nothing phases this little guy at all. He is fearless. If he is on the back of the sofa and something interesting gets his attention on the floor, guess who takes the most direct path straight to the floor?

Toby and Tyler are best buds. It is a good thing his "brother" likes him because otherwise, Tyler would have no friends! They run around and chase each other and snarl and all of that. However, around the other dogs (without Tyler), Toby is a dear. Only Max snarls at Toby (but Max doesn't like anybody). All the other dogs are perfectly content to have Toby around. Toby is playful, but Toby is also respectful of them. I don't remember who but this morning someone got annoyed at Toby and growled at him or something. Toby immediately rolled over on his back and showed submission, which defused the situation and all was well.

Tyler would not show submission to a pack of hungry wolves. He might loose the fight, but that boy would be in their face barking at them all the while they were eating him.

His attitude isn't a lot different even toward Peg or I. Yesterday morning Peg was doing something and ignoring him. He jumped up and grabbed the leg of her pajamas she had on and had them half pulled down before she even knew what happened. Last night he somehow had carried what was a rather large and heavy wax candle outside. This thing weighs half as much as he does but somehow he had gotten it off the table which sits in back of the sofa and had gotten it outside without either of us seeing him. It was mostly dark and I thought he was carrying the body of some animal. He didn't want to give it up and he barked at me for taking it from him.

Literally, the ONLY time Tyler is good is when he is asleep. Any other time he is getting into trouble with us or the other dogs. He has chewed a couple of cords so far and this table we have is starting to look like kindling. We treat things with bitter apple and have given him a couple straight shots of bitter apple to acquaint him. He hates it but he is so stubborn he will simple move to the other side and start chewing again.

He very clearly needs some training. Peg or I will get him enrolled in a puppy training class when we can. However, till then, any suggestions?

It is a good thing this boy is cute. If he wasn't, I think I'd drive a stake into the yard and start cutting up wood for the fire...


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Pray????? Exorcist????


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

How funny!!

I have very limited training experience and even more limited rescue experience. I'm sure you'll get great advice. Just wanted to say thanks for taking him in and, although he sounds like quite the character, I can tell you love him already!

YoYo (our rescue) is quite a handful. Does MANY things similar to Tyler only he is very submissive. Submissive to the point of being ridiculous, lol. But sometimes I think that's better than the opposite. He too drags stuff outside (remember my story about the giant bag of Lays potato chips that he somehow fit through the 8x10 doggie door into the yard??). He has a terrible habit of "mouthing" when he wants attention, which is ALL time time. I still don't know how to fix that one. He's quite needy. But time and love alone have miraculously healed a lot of his issues. I'm sure with that, and training, the little guy will be all set. :grouphug:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Hilarious! but Steve, isn't it an essay on "Why not to adopt Tyler" :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

call the priest - or send Jamie an airline ticket to bring her boot camp to you!
WOW


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

When I read your title, my first thought was, "Winter must have been returned to Steve, and Peg" :HistericalSmiley: 

Actually Oliver was my puppy from he**. Although a very good boy, he just wouldn't stop playing with 
anyone, or anything, in his path. He chewed the crap out of my house. Even at night, while sleeping, he
had to lay on my pillow, next to my head. Well, he would roll over, smack me in the face with his cast, and
then snore in my ear. He was even a nightmare when he was asleep ~ :smrofl: 

When a gal called, interested in Oliver, after hearing her story, I said, "trust me you don't want Oliver" :smrofl:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Dec 17 2009, 09:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863657


> :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Hilarious! but Steve, isn't it an essay on "Why not to adopt Tyler" :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


I'm sure the little bugger will grow out of it... at some point. Can't occur fast enough though...  He will either grow out of this phase, kill us in the middle of the night, or be adopted to Mother Theresa herself.

Actually, he had me really worried a couple nights ago. I have no clue what happened but he was vomitting and having runny poop issues, all at the same time. The messes he was creating you would not believe... :wub: We were pretty close to making that dreaded late evening trip to the emergency 24 hour vet...

Anyway, whatever the cause, he felt BAD... and because he felt bad, he was a very nice puppy.

The next morning, he was back to the DEVIL!!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 17 2009, 10:18 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863667


> When I read your title, my first thought was, "Winter must have been returned to Steve, and Peg" :HistericalSmiley:[/B]


Winter was a saint Deb...


boy... those are two words I would have thought I'd never use together....


Saint Deb... :smtease:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Angel's Mom @ Dec 17 2009, 09:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863652


> Exorcist????[/B]



I think we ought to make a movie though first...



I mean... I know they've already done a couple movies on the subject, but this would be different as they've never done one with a cute as a bug little puppy.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Dec 17 2009, 06:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863675


> QUOTE (Angel's Mom @ Dec 17 2009, 09:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863652





> Exorcist????[/B]



I think we ought to make a movie though first...



I mean... I know they've already done a couple movies on the subject, but this would be different as they've never done one with a cute as a bug little puppy.
[/B][/QUOTE]

:smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Here's Steve, and Peg's house, as we speak ~ :HistericalSmiley: LMAO

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0k21yeVMbM


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 17 2009, 01:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863690


> Here's Steve, and Peg's house, as we speak ~ :HistericalSmiley: LMAO
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0k21yeVMbM[/B]


Oh, Saint Deb, that was perfect!

Steve, how old is Tyler (or did I miss a post)?


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Steve, it sounds like I may have his Sister - Trixie! Barks orders constantly, growls when Maggie or Pico get to close to her in MY bed. she has bitten me when I have taken her away from something she cannot have, she jumps on ANY table and gets into anything she pleases. The other day, I brought home groceries and had the bags on the kitchen floor. I left the room for a moment and came in to find her digging through one of the bags where she found a steak and was ripping the wrapping off of it. Yup, she growled when I took it away from her, then proceeded to "tell me off". We ARE working on these issues, however, like Tyler, NOTHING phases her. God help us both. And you are right. It is a good thing they are cute!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Dec 17 2009, 11:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863694


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 17 2009, 01:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863690





> Here's Steve, and Peg's house, as we speak ~ :HistericalSmiley: LMAO
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v0k21yeVMbM[/B]


Oh, Saint Deb, that was perfect!

Steve, how old is Tyler (or did I miss a post)?
[/B][/QUOTE]


more or less 7 months Linda. toby is 2 weeks younger


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Bellapuppy @ Dec 17 2009, 12:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863715


> Steve, it sounds like I may have his Sister - Trixie! Barks orders constantly, growls when Maggie or Pico get to close to her in MY bed. she has bitten me when I have taken her away from something she cannot have, she jumps on ANY table and gets into anything she pleases. The other day, I brought home groceries and had the bags on the kitchen floor. I left the room for a moment and came in to find her digging through one of the bags where she found a steak and was ripping the wrapping off of it. Yup, she growled when I took it away from her, then proceeded to "tell me off". We ARE working on these issues, however, like Tyler, NOTHING phases her. God help us both. And you are right. It is a good thing they are cute![/B]


Good. Give me your address and I'll send you Trixie's brother.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Hilarious :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: Peg's pajamas, even more hilarious :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Here ya go Steve and Peg... this might make the bit of table chewing not look so bad ! LOL of course this MIGHT be YOUR couch in another month LOL 

[attachment=59717:a_doggie...rn_couch.JPG]


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Dec 17 2009, 05:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863783


> Here ya go Steve and Peg... this might make the bit of table chewing not look so bad ! LOL of course this MIGHT be YOUR couch in another month LOL
> 
> [attachment=59717:a_doggie...rn_couch.JPG][/B]


Oh my GOD!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Dec 17 2009, 05:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863783


> Here ya go Steve and Peg... this might make the bit of table chewing not look so bad ! LOL of course this MIGHT be YOUR couch in another month LOL
> 
> [attachment=59717:a_doggie...rn_couch.JPG][/B]


ROFLOL (cuz it's not MY couch :smheat: ) ... that dog sure looks guilty too HAHAHA!!! So... is the couch half empty or half full? :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (MaltLoverEileen @ Dec 17 2009, 06:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863794


> QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Dec 17 2009, 05:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863783





> Here ya go Steve and Peg... this might make the bit of table chewing not look so bad ! LOL of course this MIGHT be YOUR couch in another month LOL
> 
> [attachment=59717:a_doggie...rn_couch.JPG][/B]


ROFLOL (cuz it's not MY couch :smheat: ) ... that dog sure looks guilty too HAHAHA!!! So... is the couch half empty or half full? :HistericalSmiley:
[/B][/QUOTE]

I think that little dog actually looks quite pleased with himself don't you??? !! :smrofl:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

*LOL ~ HERE'S OLIVER'S TROPHY:

[attachment=59719:OliverTrophyII.jpg]*


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

*OH, AND HERE'S OLIVER STANDING ON IT. STILL TRYING TO DESTROY THE FLIPPIN' CHAIR:

[attachment=59720:OliverTrophy.jpg]

*


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 17 2009, 06:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863812


> *OH, AND HERE'S OLIVER STANDING ON IT. STILL TRYING TO DESTROY THE FLIPPIN' CHAIR:
> 
> [attachment=59720:OliverTrophy.jpg]
> 
> *[/B]


 :smrofl: :smrofl: Seeee Steve?... things aren't so bad............. that they can't get worse !!! :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 17 2009, 06:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863812


> *OH, AND HERE'S OLIVER STANDING ON IT. STILL TRYING TO DESTROY THE FLIPPIN' CHAIR:
> 
> [attachment=59720:OliverTrophy.jpg]
> 
> *[/B]


...that is one determined little maniac.... that chair looks like it's up on a table to boot!!!! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHHAHAHAHAAA!!!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

My sweet little Tessa, tripod that she is, seems to have a thing for shoes - the more expensive the shoe, the better it tastes to her. I'm tired of explaining to people why at my house shoes go on a chair or on top of the kitchen counter!

And have I told y'all about how I had to get child safety latches on my kitchen cabinets? Yep, the little 3 legger figured out how to open the cabinets and pull out the garbage can from under the sink.

And then there are the 3 baby gates she ate. Oh, and the 30+ year old cedar chest that I got for high school graduation that's now missing a bit of wood at the corner. And the 4 toy boxes she went through? Oh, and . . . 

But she's the most loving dog you'd ever want to meet!


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Dec 17 2009, 04:04 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863720


> QUOTE (Bellapuppy @ Dec 17 2009, 12:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863715





> Steve, it sounds like I may have his Sister - Trixie! Barks orders constantly, growls when Maggie or Pico get to close to her in MY bed. she has bitten me when I have taken her away from something she cannot have, she jumps on ANY table and gets into anything she pleases. The other day, I brought home groceries and had the bags on the kitchen floor. I left the room for a moment and came in to find her digging through one of the bags where she found a steak and was ripping the wrapping off of it. Yup, she growled when I took it away from her, then proceeded to "tell me off". We ARE working on these issues, however, like Tyler, NOTHING phases her. God help us both. And you are right. It is a good thing they are cute![/B]


Good. Give me your address and I'll send you Trixie's brother. 
[/B][/QUOTE]
Ummm. Well, actually, I was thinking I could send Trixie to Tyler


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (MaltLoverEileen @ Dec 17 2009, 09:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863890


> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 17 2009, 06:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863812





> *OH, AND HERE'S OLIVER STANDING ON IT. STILL TRYING TO DESTROY THE FLIPPIN' CHAIR:
> 
> [attachment=59720:OliverTrophy.jpg]
> 
> *[/B]


...that is one determined little maniac.... *that chair looks like it's up on a table to boot!!!!* AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHHAHAHAHAAA!!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]


Yep, I put it on the table to show the damage, and how Oliver would not let up. He stayed on that stupid chair. He was determined to kill it. LOL

Hey, girlfriend, I could not stop laughing at this nut. He was hilarious. Just would not stop. So yep, I put his chew toy/chair on the table, and he
stayed there. It was insane. What a nut. He was a good boy. A nut, but a good boy. He loved his chair/toy. :HistericalSmiley: 

When he was adopted, I asked the new parents if they wanted the "chair". I said, "he loves it". Well, they declined the offer ~ :smrofl:


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 18 2009, 02:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863979


> QUOTE (MaltLoverEileen @ Dec 17 2009, 09:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863890





> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 17 2009, 06:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863812





> *OH, AND HERE'S OLIVER STANDING ON IT. STILL TRYING TO DESTROY THE FLIPPIN' CHAIR:
> 
> [attachment=59720:OliverTrophy.jpg]
> 
> *[/B]


...that is one determined little maniac.... *that chair looks like it's up on a table to boot!!!!* AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHHAHAHAHAAA!!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]


Yep, I put it on the table to show the damage, and how Oliver would not let up. He stayed on that stupid chair. He was determined to kill it. LOL

Hey, girlfriend, I could not stop laughing at this nut. He was hilarious. Just would not stop. So yep, I put his chew toy/chair on the table, and he
stayed there. It was insane. What a nut. He was a good boy. A nut, but a good boy. He loved his chair/toy. :HistericalSmiley: 

When he was adopted, I asked the new parents if they wanted the "chair". I said, "he loves it". Well, they declined the offer ~ :smrofl:
[/B][/QUOTE]


Love that you offered. :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl: :smrofl:

Maybe Steve would like to borrow the chair for Tyler....


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

QUOTE (Maidto2Maltese @ Dec 17 2009, 04:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863783


> Here ya go Steve and Peg... this might make the bit of table chewing not look so bad ! LOL of course this MIGHT be YOUR couch in another month LOL
> 
> [attachment=59717:a_doggie...rn_couch.JPG][/B]



Hey, hey! Who took a picture of my couch?????


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 18 2009, 04:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863979


> QUOTE (MaltLoverEileen @ Dec 17 2009, 09:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863890





> QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 17 2009, 06:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=863812





> *OH, AND HERE'S OLIVER STANDING ON IT. STILL TRYING TO DESTROY THE FLIPPIN' CHAIR:
> 
> [attachment=59720:OliverTrophy.jpg]
> 
> *[/B]


...that is one determined little maniac.... *that chair looks like it's up on a table to boot!!!!* AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHHAHAHAHAAA!!!!
[/B][/QUOTE]


Yep, I put it on the table to show the damage, and how Oliver would not let up. He stayed on that stupid chair. He was determined to kill it. LOL

Hey, girlfriend, I could not stop laughing at this nut. He was hilarious. Just would not stop. So yep, I put his chew toy/chair on the table, and he
stayed there. It was insane. What a nut. He was a good boy. A nut, but a good boy. He loved his chair/toy. :HistericalSmiley: 

When he was adopted, I asked the new parents if they wanted the "chair". I said, "he loves it". Well, they declined the offer ~ :smrofl:
[/B][/QUOTE]


Yeah, they probably have a whole set of their own by now. LOL :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

LMAO Steve!!! :smrofl: If Tyler's head spins around and he projectile vomits pea soup, it's time to get the Exorcist...or Linda Blair!! :new_shocked: And BTW, my Tyler would like to request a name change for your Tyler. He doesn't want people mixing him up. He has his own dastardly deeds to do and doesn't want to confuse the issue...at least that's what I think he's saying with the tissues he steals peeking out of his mouth. You just have to love them...I guess.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

I'm going to show DH the sofa and chair photos and he's then going to think our 3 are perfect angels! :biggrin: 

Steve, Peg, hang in there. Hopefully, he'll grow out of it. If not, at least he's cute. :rofl:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Well folks, I have not been around much.... but I'm still out here...:w00t:


I just wanted to report that the devil... err...a ... Tyler and Toby have both been adopted (together) by a great family up in the Denver area!!


We have managed to correct a few of their many bad habits... Toby is actually a little doll with the cutest face. Even Tyler is better than he was although the boy still has an attitude a mile long and heaven help any other dog who growls at him (he will get up in their face and bark his head off). 

We still have them for the next 10 days... they will be picked up on the 24th...


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

well I'm glad this ordeal is over for you. they were both so cute and when they were in RI we were going to try to convince Mary to let us have them but we didn't think we could handle two puppies while working on training with Hunter. After reading all this - BOY was I right !!!!! Best of luck to Tyler and his new family (and Toby too!)


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Hey Steve, long time no see.........I have the PERFECT solution!! Buy him an airline ticket to Russia :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:Sorry, I could not resist!!

Please, when you have time, update us on Peg. Give her a big shout out Hello from all of us!!! Glad to see you posting. Get that boy in obedience school immediately!!! Good luck with him~~~~:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> Hey Steve, long time no see.........I have the PERFECT solution!! Buy him an airline ticket to Russia :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


HA HA HA HA HA:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

That's wonderful news!!! Still waiting on the pics of them! 

Linda


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

*So funny!!*

Remind me never to complain about Rocky again.....LOL
Thanks for the laugh!:smrofl: Sorry, guess I shouldn't laugh too hard!:blush:


----------

